# Where to buy a hand gun?



## Vbp6us (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have finally decided to purchase a gun and exercise the 2nd amendment. I want it for protection at home. I don't want to pay more than $400 for it. I don't care about the caliber.

No revolvers. Where do I buy a gun? I'm in San Diego, California...I'm told it's hard to get a gun out here. Is this true?

Thank you


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

You have a computer so I would start by checking your state and local laws. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Vbp6us said:


> Where do I buy a gun? I'm in San Diego, California...I'm told it's hard to get a gun out here. Is this true?


I'm in Northern California and I had no trouble buying my first gun in October of 2007. Despite the politics here, it is still perfectly legal to own a handgun (for now.) You just have to settle for a handicapped 10-round magazine. I would start by Google-ing your area for gun shops/ranges. Then go and ask to hold as many as you can to find one that you like the feel of. If your local range rents, then try out as many as you can. As many people here will say, the expensive rental fees are worth it to make sure you don't regret your purchase later. I'm sure a major metro area like San Diego has several options.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Vbp6us said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have finally decided to purchase a gun and exercise the 2nd amendment. I want it for protection at home. I don't want to pay more than $400 for it. I don't care about the caliber.
> 
> ...


It's to bad you won't consider a revolver for a first gun. They are more intuitive to use and there for a bit safer to learn the ropes on. If you are going to get a simiauto then look for one that has a hammer. The reason is it is much easier to determine the state of readyness of the pistol that has a hammer. There are tons of options so take your time. A 9mm would be a good starting point. The recoil isn't as harsh as some of the larger calibers and the ammo is reasonable to purchase. It is also a good defencive round as well. Ruger makes a few pistols that are in your price range that are California aproved. I'd take an NRA pistol safety class just for the information they will provide you about owning a pistol in your area. I've been around guns all my life and just took the class myself. I learned a lot and felt it was well worth the time and money spent. Learn to be safe and stay safe. A pistol isn't a toy and stupid handling mistakes can be very tragic.


----------



## moouers (Mar 8, 2008)

gmaske said:


> It's to bad you won't consider a revolver for a first gun. They are more intuitive to use and there for a bit safer to learn the ropes on. If you are going to get a simiauto then look for one that has a hammer. The reason is it is much easier to determine the state of readyness of the pistol that has a hammer. There are tons of options so take your time. A 9mm would be a good starting point. The recoil isn't as harsh as some of the larger calibers and the ammo is reasonable to purchase. It is also a good defencive round as well. Ruger makes a few pistols that are in your price range that are California aproved. I'd take an NRA pistol safety class just for the information they will provide you about owning a pistol in your area. I've been around guns all my life and just took the class myself. I learned a lot and felt it was well worth the time and money spent. Learn to be safe and stay safe. A pistol isn't a toy and stupid handling mistakes can be very tragic.


Agreed, a pistol with a hammer would be a great first choice. Take a look at the Ruger P89.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I also check out Buds Gun Shop. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php Not sure on Commiefornia FFL laws and restrictions, but Buds is a great place at the least to see what guns should be costing you.


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

If you are just looking for home defense why not settle for a shotgun. Hard to miss with one of those. You don't even have to practice and it is probably easiser to buy than a handgun


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with a 12 Gauge for the best home-defense only gun, and no problems in California.

YOU DO HAVE TO PRACTICE WITH ONE!!!!

Out of an 18" Cylinder Choke 12 Gauge, the pattern spread for buck shot is one inch per yard!!! In a home defense situation, you're talking 5-7 yards MAX, unless your shooting across the whole house. That's 7 inches of shot.

Easier to point and shoot than a handgun, but still takes practice.

Choose low-recoil 00-Buck 2 3/4" ammo.

Under $400 is a breeze. A brand new Remington 870 is around $350.

JW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Legally, all firearms have to be transferred through a Federal Firearms Licensee in your state, so I'd suggest you start by getting a copy of the local Yellow Pages phone book and looking under the "Guns and Gunsmiths" heading. You should find several within a reasonable driving distance. The dealer(s) can tell you what is required (I.D., background checks, etc.) for a legal purchase in your locality.

Good luck, and welcome to the world of shooting!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I would look to get some training in the safe use and accurate shooting of whatever you decide to purchase. A reputable gun shop should be abreast of current regulations for purchase and should also be aware of local courses offered by NRA, etc.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Clearly, at least a couple of people in this thread need to attend training. One each handgun and shotgun classes. :mrgreen:


----------



## ciwsguy (May 1, 2007)

Vbp6us said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have finally decided to purchase a gun and exercise the 2nd amendment. I want it for protection at home. I don't want to pay more than $400 for it. I don't care about the caliber.
> 
> No revolvers. Where do I buy a gun? I'm in San Diego, California...I'm told it's hard to get a gun out here. Is this true?


My advice to you is move out - CA has turned so far left in the anti-gun arena that I'm surprised it hasn't fallen into the Pacific ocean. 
Since you've ruled out revolvers (that's a shame. A .357 magnum or 38 Special is a perfect starter centerfire handgun) and want to stay under $400 then look at an inexpensive .380 like the Bersa or an equivalent Taurus, or a used 9mm.


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Clearly, at least a couple of people in this thread need to attend training. One each handgun and shotgun classes. :mrgreen:


my feelings are hurt :buttkick:


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree with moving out of california. get some future waterfront property just accross the state line.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Agreed on buds gun shop,,great prices ,, you can get a Beretta 92fs for 400.00 or a couple bucks more,,excellant firearm even for 1st timer.

Ah So.Cal.
My wife and I miss living out there but not the gun laws.
Zuma beach was my home


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Vbp6us said:


> Where do I buy a gun? I'm in San Diego, California
> 
> Thank you


Find your local gun shop(s) and go in and visit. They'll give you as much free advice as anyone else. And if you buy from them, They'll be there if you run into any issues later.

Support your local dealer!!!! ur, um..gun dealer!!!


----------

